# Nintendo 3Ds: Convert any 3d video to 3DS format | Watch Movies 2D or 3D on 3DS



## 3Dstreaming

This is a quick little GUI tool converts any 3D videos for 3DS.

OK, having updated your 3DS no doubt you'll want to watch videos on it in 3D. So, here's how

The 3DS video format is a simple avi with two mjpeg video streams and a single ima adpcm audio stream, with a resolution of 480x240. You can convert to it with the following instructions...

*WATCH THE VIDEO TUTORIAL*






1. Download or rip your 3D video (youtube has millions of them by now)


2. Download ffmpeg.


3. run the ffmpeg with the following options (assuming that your video is called "video.avi")
*

If your 3D video is top-bottom format -*
_ffmpeg -y -i "video.avi" -s 400x480 -aspect 2:1 -r 20 -vcodec mjpeg -qscale 1 -vf crop=480:240:0:0 -acodec libmp3lame -ar 44100 -ab 96k -ac 2 "left.avi"

ffmpeg -y -i "video.avi" -s 400x480 -aspect 2:1 -r 20 -vcodec mjpeg -qscale 1 -vf crop=400:240:0:240 -an "right.avi"_

*If your 3D video is side-by-side format -*
_ffmpeg -y -i "video.avi" -s 800x240 -aspect 2:1 -r 20 -vcodec mjpeg -qscale 1 -vf crop=400:240:0:0 -acodec libmp3lame -ar 44100 -ab 96k -ac 2 "left.avi"

ffmpeg -y -i "video.avi" -s 800x240 -aspect 2:1 -r 20 -vcodec mjpeg -qscale 1 -vf crop=400:240:400:0 -an "right.avi"_


After a short time, you should have "left.avi" and "right.avi". It is now safe to move continue...


note - if the filesize is too large, you can adjust the quality by changing the "-qscale 1" to a different number, 1 - best, 31 = worst.


4. run ffmpeg with the following options to create the final movie file...

_ffmpeg -y -i "left.avi" -i "right.avi" -vcodec copy -acodec adpcm_ima_wav -ac 2 -vcodec copy -map 0:0 -map 0:1 -map 1:0 "VID_0001.AVI"_


You can change "VID_0001.AVI" to a different filename if you like, but it must be LLL_NNNN.AVI to show up on the 3DS.


Once that's done, copy it to the folder on your SD card that all of your photos are stored in and view it in the photo viewer.


*update Some people wanted a 2D version also, so here it is, just a single step for the 2D version
_ffmpeg -i "video.avi" -s 400x240 -aspect 2:1 -r 20 -vcodec mjpeg -qscale 1 -acodec adpcm_ima_wav -ac 2 "VID_0001.AVI"_


*I have added a nice GUI converter to the whole process, making everything just that little bit easier for everyone*

 

*Options*


Source Video - Choose the video you want to convert

Video Folder - Folder to place converted video in (e.g. 3DS video folder)

Format - Type of 3D video, or 2D video

Quality - Quality (31 is lowest, 1 is max)

Advanced... - Show advanced options (replace Quality with Bitrate & FPS)

Bitrate - Bitrate of converted video

FPS - FPS of converted video

*Notes
*

32-bit FFmpeg is included. Feel free to replace with 64-bit version from here: http://ffmpeg.zeranoe.com/builds/ (shouldn't affect program, but should probably make conversion a bit faster on 64-bit CPUs)


I think I have included all the necessary licenses etc (and possibly a bunch of extras to prevent the risk of not supplying all necessary ones) - if you notice anything missing, let me know so I can add it.


WARNING: The output folder cannot have spaces anywhere in the path (e.g. "C:\Documents and Settings\Username\3DS Videos" or "C:\3D Videos") or it will not work. [there is now an error given if you choose a path with a space in it] Ideally, plug in your SD card and choose the folder on it containing any photos/videos taken with the 3DS camera as the output folder, and then you won't have to manually copy any files.

*Credits/Thanks*


spinal - figuring out the conversion

amzg - fixing several bugs, GUI rewrite, working on progress bars

BelowZero - getting progress bars working

Styple - fixing bugs

xxNathanxx - suggesting bug fix

Guy.brush - suggesting bug fix

Everyone behind FFMPEG and AutoHotKey for making great and easy to use tools

You, for testing and possibly putting up with broken versions

and gbatemp.net ; 3Dstreaming.it


*DOWNLOAD AVAILABLE for free*
*OPEN SOURCE SOFTWARE*
*

MIRRORS1:* http://mir.cr/1FYPXRUQ 
*MIRRORS2:* http://uploadmirrors.com/download/YAL31OWJ/INTENDO_3ds_movie_converter__3dstreaming.it_.zip


----------



## nickels55




> Quote:
> 3. run the ffmpeg with the following options (assuming that your video is called "video.avi")
> 
> 
> If your 3D video is top-bottom format -
> 
> 
> If your 3D video is side-by-side format -



Is there some info missing there?


----------



## 3Dstreaming




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55*  /t/1420447/nintendo-3ds-convert-any...at-watch-movies-2d-or-3d-on-3ds#post_22223526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 3. run the ffmpeg with the following options (assuming that your video is called "video.avi")
> 
> If your 3D video is top-bottom format -
> 
> If your 3D video is side-by-side format -
> 
> 
> 
> Is there some info missing there?
Click to expand...

updated...don't need command because there is GUI version...

also donwload links mirrors !


----------



## 3Dstreaming

added the video tutorial:


----------

